# Looking for my horse my mom sold a few years ago and the buyer broke the verbal agreement and now won’t help us find him after she sold him



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I suggest you do nothing because even if you do find him, the new owner is under no obligation to sell or give him back to you.
Verbal agreements aren’t worth anything.
I know you’re in an unhappy situation but there’s not much you can do.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

I mean you can post on like Facebook and see if the current owner reaches out, however thats really your only option. A verbal agreement means nothing unfortunately, once you relinquish ownership they are under no obligation to adhere to anything verbally stated, even buy back contracts are tricky and not often useful.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Maybe put a photo of Splash on Facebook or Instagram and ask if the owner can contact you. Buying him back probably won’t happen but you might be able to confirm he’s doing well. Good luck


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

There is no obligation for anyone to consult a former owner, whether there is a verbal agreement or even a right-of-first-refusal contract in writing. They do not hold up. So I'm afraid all you can do is hope that the person who now has the horse is willing to let you visit. This person has no obligation to sell you the horse back, but you can always ask. 

I have contacted former owners of my horse through Facebook, and his original owner actually found me this way. I have had his former owners come visit him, and they were just so happy to see that he was ok. His original owner probably would have bought him back, but he is not for sale. However, we are all friends on FB now, and all his former owners are always welcome to come visit. It has been really useful to me too because he's 21 now, and I have his entire life history which is neat! I got answers to question about an old scar, and about his respiratory issues (turned out he had pneumonia when he was 9!). It can be a great experience for all involved, but you might want to approach this with the idea that you just want to make sure he's ok. It's fine to tell the owner that if they ever want to part with him, you'd love to buy him back, but stalking them by phone or online won't do you any favours. No one needs that in their lives. I might not have been so forthcoming with my horse's original owner if she had posted that she desperately wants him back! She just said she was wondering where he is, and how he is doing, so I reached out. Keep it friendly and civil. This person bought the horse from someone other than you, not knowing the history, so it's not his or her fault if he was resold.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As said by others. He isn't your horse anymore and you have no legal ties to him. I'm sorry, I know you'd like to know that he is at least ok but he just isn't yours anymore.


----------

